#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Protests against kaala! Is it fair?

## Karikaalan

We could observe that people oppose the release of the film Kaalaa with lot of aggression. Do you think connecting political views to films is correct?

----------


## Bhavya

> We could observe that people oppose the release of the film Kaalaa with lot of aggression. Do you think connecting political views to films is correct?


If they use films for their political purpose then people also can connect political views to films, Am I right ?

----------


## Karikaalan

> If they use films for their political purpose then people also can connect political views to films, Am I right ?


Yes they have the full rights to criticize. But they can't ask for a ban.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes they have the full rights to criticize. But they can't ask for a ban.


Agree, I think Criticizing is a regular thing that's why they chose a different method this time.

----------


## Adiza

> We could observe that people oppose the release of the film Kaalaa with lot of aggression. Do you think connecting political views to films is correct?


Connecting political views to film is wrong. But it is different in case of Rajini's film. He is always connected with political views for so many years. I think, he should frankly admit whether he will come to politics or not. He is confusing people. And people showing their aggression.

----------

